# Schaltschranksteckdose



## daudel (15 November 2019)

Muss die Schaltschranksteckdose über einen Steuertrafo angeschlossen sein, obwohl im Schaltschrank ein Belastbarer Neutralleiter existiert?
Gibt es da eine Vorschrift bei Anlagen für ca. 10KVA?


----------



## winnman (15 November 2019)

Wüsste ich nicht.

LSFI der dem zu erwartenden Kurzschlussstrom (wir bauen standardmäßig 10kA typen ein) standhält sollte reichen.


----------



## holgermaik (15 November 2019)

> Muss die Schaltschranksteckdose über einen Steuertrafo angeschlossen sein


Nein, muss sie nicht. Was sicherlich sinnvoll ist, ist eine eindeutige Kennzeichnung der Einspeisung. (vor Hauptschalter oder sonstiges)

PS. ich persöhnlich lasse meistens 2 Steckdosen setzten. eine separat gespeist, die auch Spannung hat wenn der Hauptschalter aus ist und eine 2. (farblich anders) über Trenntrafo ohne PE. Da kann man dann mal einen Oszi oder so anschließen. Kommt halt auf den Inhalt des Schaltschrankes an.
Holger


----------



## Captain Future (17 November 2019)

Nein ... muß nicht.
Bei großen Hauptschaltern 250A und größer erfolgt der Abgriff vor dem Hauptschalter aber mit NSGAFÖU  Leitung und 
nicht mit einem Automaten sondern einer Schmelzsicherung... die kann mehr als 10ka.

Auf alle Fälle sollte auch immer ein FI-Schutzschalter verbaut sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2019)

Am besten lässt man die Steckdosen gleich weg und lässt diese
von Kunden Bauseits  installieren, gerade im Export UL sehr anzuraten.


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 November 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Am besten lässt man die Steckdosen gleich weg und lässt diese
> von Kunden Bauseits  installieren, gerade im Export UL sehr anzuraten.


Da möchte ich Dir aber stark widersprechen, diese Steckdosen sind goldwert, erst recht bei Exportmaschinen die in Länder gehen mit anderen Steckdosenausführungen.
Wenn man mal wieder beim Kofferpacken seinen Adapter vergessen hat weiß man solch eine Steckdose sehr zu schätzen. Aber auch schon bei der Fertigung der Anlage ist eine Solche nicht zu verachten, wenn die nächste Versorgungssäule mal wieder am anderen Hallenende montiert oder schon belegt ist, ist man froh das eine im Schrank ist.


----------



## Blockmove (18 November 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Am besten lässt man die Steckdosen gleich weg und lässt diese
> von Kunden Bauseits  installieren, gerade im Export UL sehr anzuraten.





oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Da möchte ich Dir aber stark widersprechen, diese Steckdosen sind goldwert, erst recht bei Exportmaschinen die in Länder gehen mit anderen Steckdosenausführungen.
> Wenn man mal wieder beim Kofferpacken seinen Adapter vergessen hat weiß man solch eine Steckdose sehr zu schätzen. Aber auch schon bei der Fertigung der Anlage ist eine Solche nicht zu verachten, wenn die nächste Versorgungssäule mal wieder am anderen Hallenende montiert oder schon belegt ist, ist man froh das eine im Schrank ist.



Eigentlich habt ihr beide Recht 
Die Steckdosen führen immer zu irgendwelchen Diskussionen, sind aber auch immer nützlich


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Da möchte ich Dir aber stark widersprechen, diese Steckdosen sind goldwert, erst recht bei Exportmaschinen die in Länder gehen mit anderen Steckdosenausführungen.
> Wenn man mal wieder beim Kofferpacken seinen Adapter vergessen hat weiß man solch eine Steckdose sehr zu schätzen. Aber auch schon bei der Fertigung der Anlage ist eine Solche nicht zu verachten, wenn die nächste Versorgungssäule mal wieder am anderen Hallenende montiert oder schon belegt ist, ist man froh das eine im Schrank ist.



Das schlimme ist wenn du dein Adapter vergessen hast, 
kannst du nicht mal dein Handy, abends im Hotel laden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist wenn du dein Adapter vergessen hast,
> kannst du nicht mal dein Handy, abends im Hotel laden



Warum.....?


----------

